
Uber uses AI to determine if your trips are for business or pleasure - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/13/uber-machine-learning-account-switching/
======
SCAQTony
What if this "Uber AI" can determined if you have cancer and what stage it is
depending on the addresses you are dropped off and picked up at? What if Uber
can peruse your browsing data and determined if you are a debt risk and/or not
insured?

Perfect scenario for a dystopian "corporatocracy."

